# Yellow-jacket nest--how to remove?



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

I found a large yellow-jacket nest a foot in front of my three beehives with about 20 YJ around an opening on the ground and many more hovering around the ground nearby. How can I kill these YJ without harming the bees? Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I would wait until after dark, fill a liter soda bottle with gasoline and pour it down the yellow jacket hole. The gasoline vapors are heavier than air and will drive the oxygen out of the hole and suffocate the yellow jackets. Assuming that your hives are elevated a little, any vapors that come out of the hole will disperse through the air above quickly and not bother the bees.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. A few years ago, I dealt with another YJ nest in the yard: I poured twice some insecticide from ACE (RAID was one of them) and they still did not die. I had heard of gasoline before, does it work if we do not set the nest on fire (which I would not want to do, a foot from the beehives)? The beehives are on 18in tall stands, so vapors are not an issue for them. I have also heard of ether, has anyone tried this before? I think it anesthetizes or kills them instantly. What do you think?
Stavros


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

You do not have to resort to gasoline!! Just mix up some real soapy water and pour down the hole after dark. The soap will suffocate (sp) them very fast. Gasoline will work also but why pour gas into your yard if you don't have to.


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2011)

The soapy water has to get on the Yellow Jackets before it can suffocate them and their nest is higher than the tunnel's base. To my way of thinking, the water and soap will be absorbed by the ground before the YJ leave in the morning. So what's next?


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

Soapy water is a nice suggestion. After you suffocate them, do you dig up the hole to remove them completely or do you simply cover the hole? Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

If you have some paramoth crystals take 2-3 ounces and dump it in the hive at night then seal off the opening with a cinder block or a piece of plywood. That will kill the YJ hive pretty fast, toss in the soapy water along with the paramoth crystal and you will really take out that hive.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Stavros,

I had a major problem with YJ's last year. After searching the internet for awhile I came across a solution that so far is working great for me. Check out this site BAIT STATIONS http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7450.html

Good luck!


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

Another good suggestion. I could get moth-balls and stuff them in their hole, right? Will this not affect the bees a foot away? By "hive" you really mean the YJ nest, right? Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never had a yellow jacket problem, but one of old pals in South Arkansas uses hot, soapy water and swears by it. He is one of those fellows that I take as his work. Also, if he recommends anything, it is cost effective.


----------



## big joe (May 8, 2011)

gas is a sure thing. do not light it! it also kills the grass. and they do not come back.


----------



## Melissa B (Sep 30, 2010)

there is guy at GA Tech that will do Yellow Jacket removal. He's doing a study of them. I know I gave Metro Atlanta Beekeepers his info to redirect any calls that came in for the swarm list that were Yellow Jackets rather than bees. He'll remove the nest and no one has to be hurt.

I'll look for his info


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap, I know Mike Goodisman and indeed he may come to pick them up. Good to know of Mike, but also good to know of how to get rid of them myself--this problem occurs at least once a year for me, first time that close to the beehives.
Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Stavros, in response to your earlier question on gasoline - don't light it. The vapors will suffocate the yellow jackets. I've never tried the soap and water but have used the gasoline and like big joe said, its a sure thing. 

Interesting that the Yellow Jackets are studying yellow jackets...


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Gasoline will kill them the instant it touches them. Won't have to worry about them flying out after you. I dash it on wasp nests all the time. Just fill the hole with dirt.


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

I always use gas and afterward cover the entrance with a piece of a board or a brick.

Take no prisoners.

Kill them all.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You don't need more than 1/4 cup of gasoline. A tablespoon would probably work. Anything more than 1/4 cup is too much. Don't light it, of course. It's the fumes that kill them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

For a way to do this w/out even polluting the ground at all, if you know where the hole is, take a bowl or large can and put it over the hole turning it and pressing it down into the earth. This will cut off their entrance.

Usually ground wasps have only one entrance. So, cutting it off, they won't be able to come out and those out won't be able to get it. eventually the YJs die/starve. I have seen this work well. It was done using a Pyrex bowl. You could see the foragers come up out of the ground and run into the glass dome. Mean, but effective and low impact.

But a little gasoline or kerosene works too.


----------

